# Purigen vs activated carbon



## langer! (9 Oct 2014)

Hello, was just wondering what you guys prefer to use, or any benefit of one over the other. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Oct 2014)

See examples of relative merits in the post http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...ants-melting-kindly-advice.34009/#post-362691

Cheers,


----------



## mr. luke (10 Oct 2014)

Purigen removes organics (fish waste, plant waste etc) from the water column whilst carbon removes chemicals (perfumes, metals, chlorine etc).
There mat be more to irtbut thats how I like to think of them.
I personally use both at the same time.


----------

